# first pearling!



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Since I will be tearing down my 26gal when I move, I decided to use it as a "test bed" until it is dismantled. This has been set up for a while, but currently contains only a few plants (sorry, haven't got all the names handy) and tons of algae.

So this past weekend I started injecting CO2 using the "Nyberg" yeast recipe, and wow, lots of bubbles! Then I read some more and added baking soda to increase the KH, and yesterday I noticed that many of the leaves on my poor plants had "pearling."  The neatest was watching one leaf in particular (_Hygrophila corymbosa_, I think), as the bubbles were actively growing, floating to the top, and forming again. Very neat!

I am looking forward to rebuilding my tank to take advantage of the many new ideas I have picked up lately. 

If science teachers had good planted aquariums in their classrooms, I bet a lot more kids would be interested in science...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I remember the first time my plants pearled....its great isnt it!


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

What is the Nyberg recipe?


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

daddyo72 said:


> What is the Nyberg recipe?


The article is at the top of the page here.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

*???*

This requires powerpoint which I dont have, can you paste the article? Thank you.


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks to Google, you can find an html version here.

On a related note, you may also want to try Open Office, which is a free and open source Office-like suite of programs.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

